# Frontpanel für Lüftersteuerung



## Leandros (13. Januar 2011)

*Frontpanel für Lüftersteuerung*

Moin,


ich habe bei diversen Rechnern / Bildern Frontpanel mit LCD Anzeige (für Drehzahl der Lüfter) und Reglern (um jene einzustellen). 
Ich würde gerne so etwas an die Case Lüfter meines Antec 902 V3 anschliessen, ist das möglich?
Könnt ihr mir ein gutes Exemplar empfehlen? Am liebsten Schwarz


----------



## lollyy (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Frontpanel für Lüftersteuerung*

es gibt grad bei caseking n frontpanel, dass reduziert is 
Caseking.de » Modding » Gehäuse-Modding » Displays » AXP Thermal Control Panel - black

ich habs mir bestellt   ob ichs wirklich brauche, weiß ich aber noch nicht^^


----------

